# Some interesting numbers.



## PaulKersey (Nov 28, 2007)

*An article I received.*

..................................................................................................
In just one year. Remember the election in 2006?

A little over one year ago: 
1) Consumer confidence stood at a 2 1/2 year high; 
2) Regular gasoline sold for $2.19 a gallon; 
3) The unemployment rate was 4.5%.

Since voting in a Democratic Congress in 2006 we have seen: 
1) Consumer confidence plummet; 
2) The cost of regular gasoline soar to over $3.50 a gallon; 
3) Unemployment is up to 5% (a 10% increase); 
4) American households have seen $2.3 trillion in equity value evaporate (stock and mutual fund losses); 
5) Americans have seen their home equity drop by $1.2 trillion dollars; 
6) 1% of American homes are in foreclosure.

America voted for change in 2006, and we got it! 
Remember, it's Congress that makes law not the President. 
He has to work with what's handed to him.
Quote of the Day........'My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world. I hope you'll join with me as we try to change it.' -- Barack Obama

Part 2: 
Taxes...Whether Democrat or a Republican you will find these statistics enlightening and amazing. 
www.taxfo undation.org/publications/show/151.html <http://www.taxfoundation.org/publications/show/151.html>&nb sp; 
</ FONT> 
Taxes under Clinton Taxes under Bush 2008 
Single making 30K - tax $8,400 Single making 30K - tax $4,500 
Single making 50K - tax $14,000 Single making 50K - tax $12,500 
Single making 75K - tax $23,250 Single making 75K - tax $18,750 
Married making 60K - tax $16,800 Married making 60K- tax $9,000 
Married making 75K - tax $21,000 Married making 75K - tax$18,750 
Married making 125K - tax $38,750 Married making 125K tax$31,250

Both democratic candidates will return to the higher tax rates 
It is amazing how many people that fall into the categories above 
think Bush is screwing them and Bill Clinton was the greatest 
President ever. If Obama or Hillary are elected, they both say they 
will repeal the Bush tax cuts and a good portion of the people that 
fall into the categories above can't wait for it to happen. 
This is 
like the movie, The Sting with Paul Newman; you scam somebody out of 
some money and they don't even know what happened.

PART 3: 
You think the war in Iraq is costing us too much? Read this: 
Boy, am I confused. I have been hammered with the propaganda that it is the Iraq war and the war on terror that is bankrupting us. I now find that to be RIDICULOUS. I hope the following 14 reasons are forwarded over and over again until they are read so many times that the reader gets sick of reading them. I have included the URL's for verification of all the following facts. 
1. $11 Billion to $22 billion is spent on welfare to illegal aliens each year by state governments. 
Verify at: http://tinyurl.com/zob77 <http://tinyurl.com/zob77> 
2. $2.2 Billion dollars a year is spent on food assistance programs such as food stamps, WIC, and free school lunches for illegal aliens. 
verify at: http://www.cis..org/articles/2 004/fi scalexec.html 
<http://www.cis..org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html> 
3. $2.5 Billion dollars a year is spent on Medicaid for illegal aliens. 
Verify at: http://www.cis..org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html 
<http://www.cis..org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html> 
4. $12 Billion dollars a year is spent on primary and secondary school education for children here illegally and they cannot speak a word of English! 
verify at: 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.0.html 
http://immigration.about.com/od/ussocialeconomicissues/i/EduIllegalIss_2 
5. $17 Billion dollars a year is spent for education for the American-born children of illegal aliens, known as anchor babies. 
Verify at 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html 
<ht tp://t ranscripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html> 
6. $3 Million Dollars a DAY is spent to incarcerate illegal aliens. 
Verify at: 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html 
<http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html> 
7. 30% percent of all Federal Prison inmates are illegal aliens. 
Verify at: 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html 
<http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html> 
8. $90 Billion Dollars a year is spent on illegal aliens for Welfare & social services by the Americ an taxpayers. 
Verify at: http://premium.cnn.com/TRANSCIPTS/0610/29/ldt.01.html 
<http://premium.cnn.com/TRANSCIPTS/0610/29/ldt.01.html> 
9. $200 Billion Dollars a year in suppressed American wages are caused by the illegal aliens. 
Verify at: http://transcri 
pts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html 
<http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html> 
10. The illegal aliens in the United States have a crime rate that's two and a half times that of white non-illegal aliens. In particular, their children, are going to make a huge additional crime problem in the US . 
Verify at: 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html 
<http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html>

11. During the year of 2005 there were 4 to 10 MILLION illegal aliens that crossed our Southern Border; also, as many as 19,500 illegal aliens from Terrorist Countries. Millions of pounds of drugs, cocaine, meth, heroin and marijuana, crossed into the U. S from the Southern border. 
Verify at: Homeland Security Report: http://tinyurl.com/t9sht <http://tinyurl.com/t9sht> 
12. The National Policy Institute, 'estimated that the total cost of mass deportation would be between $206 and 230 billion or an average cost of between $41 and $46 billion annually over a five year period. 
Verify at: 
http://www.nationalpolicyinstitute.org/pdf/deportation.pdf 
<http://www.nationalpolicyinstitute.org/pdf/deportation.pdf> 
13. In 2006 illegal aliens sent home $45 BILLION in remittances back to their countries of origin. 
Verify at: < /FONT> http://www.rense.com/general75/niht.htm 
<http://www.rense.com/general75/niht.htm> 
14. 'The Dark Side of Illegal Immigration: Nearly One Million Sex Crimes Committed by Illegal Immigrants In The United States .' 
Verify at: < /FONT>http://www.dr dsk.co m/articleshtml 
<http://www.drdsk.com/articleshtml> 
The total cost is a whopping $338.3 BILLION DOLLARS A YEAR. Are we THAT stupid?


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

great info Mr Kersey, where can I find that article ? Was it in a magazine, a newspaper,... ?


----------



## PaulKersey (Nov 28, 2007)

Loyal said:


> great info Mr Kersey, where can I find that article ? Was it in a magazine, a newspaper,... ?


Sorry Loyal. You won't see those numbers in any of the liberal rags. 
A buddy sent it to me. Not sure on it's origin.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Great info...not very shocking though.


----------

